# New 312Bh



## Yukon Eric (Oct 14, 2010)

Got back Monday from our first weekend with our new 2011 Outback 321BH. We are very pleased with everything in the unit (porcelain toilet! Yay!!!) We were dry camping and temps went down to 32 F at night and we were very comfortable. We love it!
Yukon


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome fellow 312BH owner!!!























We got ours in the spring and have been on 9 trips so far. What a great floorplan. One thing to know about this trailer is that the outdoor sink drains into the black tank, so be careful not to over-use that sink if your on a long trip. Other than that, I have no major complaints.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on the new outback, we are taking our out this weekend for the deer season opener, can hardly wait.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

We got ours in april and love it. We have yet to use the indoor kitchen because we love the outdoor one soooooo much. 
The kids love the outside fridge, I love the grill, and the floor plan is awesome. Congrats on our purchase.


----------

